# Amazing metal core band: FloodTheGates



## The_Unknowin (May 2, 2011)

I posted this in another Forum because I did not know that there was a music Forum witch is probably why it was taken down but I found this New Zealand band listen to them and tell me what you think I'v managed to get in contact with the lead guitarist and he would like to get some feedback

http://soundcloud.com/floodthegates/sets/dem

Yours Sincerely
The_Unknowin


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 2, 2011)

The other one wasn't closed, where did you get that idea?

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/98049-Amazing-metal-band-FloodTheGates

I approve of the genre correction though.

However the website, or at least the band, has real low quality in their songs.


----------



## Aden (May 2, 2011)

Duplicate. You have 15 posts total, dude. The least you could do is check your post history if you can't remember if you spammed this here before.


----------

